# surf rod and reel shopping



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I am looking for a nice setup to fish the surf with. I want something that I can use for big reds, or even some nice sized sharks. It needs to be something that I can cast out to target them. Does anyone have any suggestions on a rod and reel for this. I don't mind spending some cash so what's a good combo?

Thanks


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

I use a 12' Okuma Rod (2pc) and a Penn 309 with 30# mono. I believe that they have discontinued the Penn 309 but there are still some out there. The set up works wonderful for me and the rod runs around $59 and the reel runs about $59 as well. The Penn 309 is just the right size for casting with no issues and they are virtually indestructable. I have caught nice bull reds as well as shark and had no problem getting either landed. Good luck.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I use the yellow 8' eagle claw 2 peice rod with a penn 320 GTi reel. The reel is $99 and the rod is $30, sometime it goes on sale for $20. I can stand on the second sand bar and cast to the back side of the 3rd bar. I like the 320's just because it has a better gear ratio and a heavier drag then most surf type reels. The only down side is that after about 2 seasons of heavy fishing I have had to replace the worm gear and paw in almost all of them. I have pulled in big bull reds and a few 4' sharks with out a problem.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I love my Okumas in the 12'. I also really enjoy the 9'. You could also do just fine with a shorter rod of 8-10'. Lots of folks swear by UglyStiks. It is a matter of personal taste. You will also get lots of suggestions for the rods sold at FTU (can't think of the brand name at the moment).

The suggestions above are good for the reels. On thing to keep in mind is that you might need a backup reel if you go with the Penn level wind. They fish great, but the level wind is a weak point. The plastic idler gear can strip under the load of a hard fish run (shark) or excessive casting (i've done both). A non-level wind reel eliminates this problem.


----------



## markjustmark (Oct 10, 2012)

I went old school and picked up some vintage Penn 309's, 2 Penn 140 squidders, and 2 Penn 500 Jigmasters. Didn't pay more than $35 each. The squidders are fun and a classic surf reel. I really enjoy the Jigmasters too. the 309 is OK. I have the reels mostly on 9 and 10 foot rods. Nothing special or expensive. I bought a large spool of 50LB Spectra line with a various top shots of 30 or 50 mono.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

You'll have to define "nice size sharks" because that makes a big difference. 

If you're casting, though, you'll appreciate a good casting reel and want to avoid stuff like the old model cheap reels. Without having a clue what your budget is, a good solid choice of reel would be the various sizes of Daiwa Sealine X SHa line. I would put it on a Breakaway HDX rod. The HDX will handle sharks to 6' without any major trouble and it will provide a good cast. Cheaper option would be 12' Ocean Master or the 12' American Rodsmiths rod if you can find one used. If you want an even better reel you can look at the Avets, etc, but the SLX will get the job done.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

I should take delivery of some new surf rods from Billy Stix in the next couple weeks. Depending on you budget I would call Billy or one of the other custom rod makers around and get everything you want , just the way you want it. Once I get my new Stix in Ill be posting a review here in the surf forum.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> You'll have to define "nice size sharks" because that makes a big difference.
> 
> If you're casting, though, you'll appreciate a good casting reel and want to avoid stuff like the old model cheap reels. Without having a clue what your budget is, a good solid choice of reel would be the various sizes of Daiwa Sealine X SHa line. I would put it on a Breakaway HDX rod. The HDX will handle sharks to 6' without any major trouble and it will provide a good cast. Cheaper option would be 12' Ocean Master or the 12' American Rodsmiths rod if you can find one used. If you want an even better reel you can look at the Avets, etc, but the SLX will get the job done.


Josh, does acadamy still sell the AR surf rods? I havnt seen em in the corpus stores in a while.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have several Daiwa's reels and I put the ShA 30 on a AR surf 8' rod and the Ha 50 on a 10' FTU surf rod. I also use one on a 7' Ugly Stick for BTB fishing.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

one of the best bang for the buck is Ocean Master from Bass Pro... the 12' heaver is excellent for shark up to 6'... with a Daiwa 50 it is a great set up... but is on the heavy side for reds, etc


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

X2 on the OceanMasters. I have 3 different versions:
1) 10' 4oz 30# line (Perfect for bullreds and sharks up to 4', nice sensitive tip too)
2) 10' 8oz 40# line (Will handle sharks up to 5-6' but the handle is thin and the tip is not too sensitive)
3) 11' 12oz 50# line (Spinning heaver that will easily cast 8oz+bait)

If you want to go a bit higher in price and a bit lighter in weight, for ~$225, you can go with the TICA 11' 3-8oz #40 line. This rod with the proper reel is super easy to cast and would be the perfect fit for big bullreds and sharks up to 6'. I have a Torium30 ($200) on mine. If you go with this rod, the only place I could find it was Roy's Bait&Tackle in Corpus but make sure you get the updated version (Dolphin Surf UGSA11MH2C 11' with blue finish). You can not go wrong with this rod.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

All the rods mentioned above will work great. Reels too, but a good inexpensive reel is the Penn jigmaster....I think it can handle sharks to 6 feet without any problem. Hpwever, I would rather spend a the extra money on the Daiwas mentioned.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! Keep the coming if you got anything else to add. As far as the Avets go what models would I need to look at? 6' sharks is fine by my...I'm not looking to get too crazy. I just want some good reliable equipment!


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

I prefer reels without levelwinds but my wife prefers levelwinds and spinning reels...So that's what we use.

Few surf fish more than me and my wife. I have 9's, 209's and 309's that are 20 to 30 years old. The pawls are the same on all 3. The worm shafts are the same on the 209 and 309 so spare parts are simplified. That's where most of the wear and failures occur. I carry spare reels and rotate them out for thorough cleaning and service. I have a 310 that has given good service but a pawl cost $9. I've also found I can cast a 310 and 209 farther than a 309.

I also have US made Penn 750's and an 850 that are 8 to 12 years old. Outstanding reels. I have one chi-com 750ssm that the finnish dosen't appear to hold up as well.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I would spend most of the money on a good used reel that can cast far and that parts are easily available. I think a good used Shimano Calcutta 400B can be had on Ebay for around $150. Buy a ten foot rod that is in between flexible (Ugly Stick) and stiff.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look for some jigmasters and the surf ugly stik, #30 big game hi vis or green , so you can see it in the air

academy used to sell an allstar surf rod if you can find one


----------



## zambezi (Nov 28, 2012)

I have just about every combo there is from expensive to moderate priced and all work pretty well depending on what you want. The good casting reels seem to handle sharks a little better imho, I have the SHA daiwas in 20 and 30 size, great bullet proof reels. On the pricier side, I saved for an Abu 7000i with the mags, put it on an HDX Breakaway and it is like cheating for long distance casting- a whole lot easier than the SHAs.

If you prefer spinning, my favorite long distance combo is the BP Ocean master 12' combo with the daiwa emcast plus reel. It has handled 6' size sharks well. Also have penn 750 and 850 ssms on AR surf poles, great combos, but no where near the casting distance ability of the daiwa spinners.

Probably my favorite handy combo is a 10' Tsunami with an abu 6600 casting reel, light weight, fish all day with it, a little undergunned for bigger sharks but fun to try anyway :biggrin:

As far as big reds are concerned, if they are there, don't discount a regular light tackle set up for in close, the photo is of my son from a few yrs ago but nothing has changed recently- he outfishes me on big reds EVERY time we go, all caught in the first gut. little booger.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Josh, does acadamy still sell the AR surf rods? I havnt seen em in the corpus stores in a while.


Nope, I think they stopped selling them. I have one 12' and two 10' left but broke a 12' and lost another 12'. Those heavy 12' rods were great for a Penn 4 wide combo.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=456842


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jc said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=456842


I saw this too and thought about posting it but got too busy to do it. This would be a super setup for $150.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

im not sure where you are but Serious Tackle in La Marque TX has its own blank call sea magic and they are really good blanks, the owner chris can wrap it anyway you want just depend on how deep is your pocket. as far as avet reel go i would go with MXL or LX.


----------

